# Qlab Camera Cue to view another Computers onboard camera feed



## RoccoD (Feb 28, 2010)

So I'm doing this show in which a women is recording a video blog and we want to project the desktop of her computer on the back wall. I'm using qlab 2 to run the projections. There is plenty of windows opening and closing that I will animate into movies and play back over qlab. The problem I'm having is how to send the camera feed from the laptop on stage (15" macbook) to qlab. At first I thought I would just hide a small webcam on the computers bezel and just run a long usb cable and bypass the use of the onboard webcam completly, but then I found out that the laptop closes a couple times and I don't want to smash my cam. So, I need to use the macbook's onboard webcam that is on stage. Any ideas?

Rocco


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 2, 2010)

so you are projecting her desktop that includes the feed from the on board web cam in it OR are you switching from the desktop computer display to a web cam feed of her at the computer? How good a quality do you need for the feed from the web cam? 

Sharyn


----------



## RoccoD (Mar 3, 2010)

The only thing that I want to come from the stage computer is the webcam feed. It should look like a webcam so it doesn't need to be super great quality. I am building the rest of the content that will look like a live feed of her desktop, but it will really be prerendered videos with the camera cue being on a layer above the video. If I need to send the whole desktop of the onstage computer to make this work then that is fine. I can make that work, but I don't know how to make that work with qlab as a camera cue.


----------



## Balo (Mar 28, 2010)

You could always try running qlab on the MacBook onstage and control it using remote desktop. Just turn the power saving settings off so the machine doesn't go to sleep when they close the lid


----------

